# Couple of quick questions.



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

If I am going to be in San Diego before and after the Fest, should I plan on staying in S.B. the night of the 11th and 12th? Is there a schedule of events yet for this years Fest?

BTW, is the 12th the confirmed date? I would like to make reservations now.


----------

